# Tuhon Ray Dionaldo Pasadena Update



## DRAVEN (Jan 21, 2004)

OK, this just in!!!!  Tuhon Ray will be doing a 2 day seminar @ Ed Parker's Karate Studio.  Everyone and all styles are welcome and no experience in FMA is necessary.  For more info on Tuhon Ray Dionaldo check out www.fcskali.com...

PLACE:  ED PARKER'S KARATE  STUDIO
              1705 E. WALNUT ST.
              PASADENA, CA 91106
             (626)792-6408
           CONTACT: GIGIE TAN,  RICH VERDEJO OR LARRY KONGAIKA

DATE:  MARCH 6TH SAT. & 7TH SUN.

TIME:  10a-12n (LUNCH BREAK) 1-3p  (for Sat. & Sun)

FEE:  $75 FOR BOTH DAYS 
         $50 FOR 1 DAY

    (PRIVATES MAY BE AVAILABLE)


----------

